# my t/bred mare



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

shes nice


----------



## Mathew (Feb 5, 2007)

thanx she looks really weird in the 3rd 1 where she is laying down..lol..


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

i like her face marking too


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Nice me like.

Do you know her pedigree?


----------



## Mathew (Feb 5, 2007)

what do u mean by pedigree...she is a thoroughbred if thats watb ya mean


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

pedigree means her parentage etc who she's by and out of, who her grandparents are


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Yeah like who her daddy and mommy is??


----------



## Lyra (Jul 8, 2007)

OMGosh she is gorgeous!!


----------



## ~AUSSIE SHOWJUMPER~ (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi,

I say what i think and i think she is not really good lookiong to tell you the truth- i know i will get my **** kicked because i said this but people on here shouldn't be so thin skined!!  
Her papers mathew, whats her breeding?
Cheers,
~AUSSIE SHOWJUMPER~


----------



## Mathew (Feb 5, 2007)

*...*

Well i wuld like 2 see a pik of your horse i seen 1 where u are jumping....heehe he aint no glamour himself....i like 2 say what i think 2


----------



## Mathew (Feb 5, 2007)

*..*

her mum is regalann dont know if there is a space or not and her dad is jugar


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

Do you know what her registered/race name was, as this will help you to find her entire pedigree, then you could just go onto the ASB website and type in her name and Bob's your uncle.....


----------



## SiriaArabian (May 17, 2007)

i think your horse is really nice...  can i see an other picture of him?!

what do you do with him?can you play horse-ball?


----------



## Eventer Gal (May 15, 2007)

Not to bad :lol: Nah shes alright, short body. 8/10 conformation, good 8)


----------



## amethgr8 (Jun 11, 2007)

*she's tall*

nice middle, cute socks, what's her name? unusual stripe.


----------



## horse-mad-lass (Jul 21, 2007)

shes gorgeous . lol xx


----------



## Mathew (Feb 5, 2007)

*..*

her name is mulbring lass thanks 4 the rating any1 else feel free to rate her i wul b happy thankx....and ive looken up her pedigree on www.studbook.org.au


----------



## squirejoe (Jul 29, 2007)

I love here markings.


----------



## karkar27 (Apr 16, 2007)

*her race name*

mulbring lass if thats what u mean her race name


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

mathew she's really pretty, got a question for yeah...due to another horse on here with the some what same face markings do you consider her a paint?


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

she's a registered TB, how would that make her a paint??


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

lol sorry frog... i know , was just making a point of some thing else...some one in this forum claims they have a paint based on the upper part of the blaze where it's not


----------



## *Bobbi Socks* (Aug 18, 2007)

KANSAS_TWISTER I think I know who your talking about, it isn't nice to talk behind their back. 
Shes also telling the truth, I know her horse, and I know the previous owner. It CAN be based on that in some cases.

By the way Mulbring Lass is a beautiful, and intelligent looking Thoroughbred.I think she is gorgeous.

-Bobbi


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanx *Bobbi Socks*



> lol sorry frog... i know , was just making a point of some thing else...some one in this forum claims they have a paint based on the upper part of the blaze where it's not


Look first of all if you think she's not a paint
you know nothing about paints
she is breeding stock and anyway i was just saying doesn't her face just screams paint horse meaning its a paint horse marking not that she was classified by that. Gosh. I don't like all that technical stuff why do people have to be mean to you and shun you just becuase you have a solid paint?!
It's unruly! Color isn't everything! I'm sure you know alot about horses now don't act like you don't.

sorry but people have been doing this alot when they ask me what breed she is and it's a whole conversation about whether or not she's a paint horse. And it makes me angry.


----------



## MYgirlFLICKA (Aug 19, 2007)

she's beautiful, I have a thoroughbred mare too maybe sometime I'll show you pictures


----------



## Mathew (Feb 5, 2007)

*horse ball*

siria arabia asked if i played horse ball with her. weel no i dont but i would love to learn how ive read about it in books nd stuff and it would be her thing..... rough and tuff.......lol


----------

